# Alt vs. Neu



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm eigentlich müsstest Du doch mit 85er Jahrgang die alten Nokia Handys noch kennen. Das Tolle an denen war eben, dass sie jahrelang hielten und vor allem auch fast alles aushielten. Die konnte man zig tausend mal fallen lassen, zT sogar aus hohen Höhen und sie liefen immernoch wunderbar. Mein erstes Nokia hielt 7 Jahre und das ist so oft auf den Boden gefallen, dass wohl der Boden grösseren Schaden davontrug als das Handy selbst. Ich kannte sogar Leute, die ihr Nokia in den Badehosen hatten und damit (aus Versehen) schwimmen gingen und es lief danach noch (wobei dies wohl auch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel war). Wenn bei nem Nokia-Handy mal was kaputt ging, dann wars der Akku und den konnte man überall recht günstig nachkaufen.


Edit: o_O Was ging denn hier schief? Das wollt ich eigentlich per PM schicken und nicht im Thread posten...


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> eine asiatin die zuviel rumjammert und weswegen ein armer mitarbeiter jetzt unter der brücke leben muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der Grund warum ich als ich mir ein neues Handy ausgesucht habe, extra kein Smartphone geholt habe, sondern lieber zum Outdoor Handy von Samsung gegriffen, muss ich mir beim Biken nicht andauernd sorgen machen ob mein Handy noch heil ist.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich als ich mir ein neues Handy ausgesucht habe, extra kein Smartphone geholt habe, sondern lieber zum Outdoor Handy von Samsung gegriffen, muss ich mir beim Biken nicht andauernd sorgen machen ob mein Handy noch heil ist.



Gute Idee eigentlich.
Ich nutze mein Smartphone auch nur weil ichs geschenkt bekommen habe und es doch irgendwie unhöflich gewesen wäre, es wieder zu verkaufen oder abzulehnen.
Es ist auch ganz nett wegen dem Display, ansonsten aber total unpraktisch im Vergleich zu Tastenhandys. Trotz Monatelanger Eingewöhnung, kann ich z.B. nicht so schnell SMS tippen wie damals mit Tasten. Durch das riesen Display sind Beschädigungen vorprogrammiert, daher hab ichs beim Biken auch immer im Rucksack und in extra Stofftäschchen eingewickelt.

Mit meinem alten Nokia hätt ich wen ermorden können.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich.
> Ich nutze mein Smartphone auch nur weil ichs geschenkt bekommen habe und es doch irgendwie unhöflich gewesen wäre, es wieder zu verkaufen oder abzulehnen.
> Es ist auch ganz nett wegen dem Display, ansonsten aber total unpraktisch im Vergleich zu Tastenhandys. Trotz Monatelanger Eingewöhnung, kann ich z.B. nicht so schnell SMS tippen wie damals mit Tasten. Durch das riesen Display sind Beschädigungen vorprogrammiert, daher hab ichs beim Biken auch immer im Rucksack und in extra Stofftäschchen eingewickelt.
> 
> Mit meinem alten Nokia hätt ich wen ermorden können.



mit einem Löffel kann man auch Leuten die Augen auskratzen ...


----------



## skyline930 (9. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich kapier das mit dem Nokia ned... -.- Gestern auch x Bildern mit irgendwelchen alten Nokia Handys die so robust sind, muss man das verstehen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Konov schrieb:


> Trotz Monatelanger Eingewöhnung, kann ich z.B. nicht so schnell SMS tippen wie damals mit Tasten.



Wenn du ein Android-Smartphone hast - dann kannst du dir neue Tastauren installieren. ich hatte das Problem das auf meiner ICS-ROM die Standard-ICS Tastaur zu klein für meine Finger war, und ich oft auf Tasten nebendran gekommen bin. Gibts glaub ich auch fürs Iphone.
Jetzt hab ich "MessagEase", sieht auf den ersten Blick total komisch, verwirrend und sinnlos aus. Nach 2 Tagen bin ich schneller als mit der Standard-Tastatur. So sieht es aus: 
Große Buchstaben = Antippen, Kleine Buchstaben = Von dem großen Quadrat aus in die Richtung des kleinen Buchstabens wischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

@Doofkatze

Vor einem Löffel hätt ich auch mehr Angst als vor einem Smartphone! 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Die alten Nokia-Teile waren grausig... viel zu schwer, kaum Funktionen, das Display zerkratzte sehr wohl oder ging kaputt, ist mir ein Rätsel wie man die Drecksteile glorifizieren kann.



Das hier war mein altes Nokia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war weder schwer noch sonst irgendwas, einfach nur super praktisch... Nokia ist IMO immer noch bester Hersteller^^

Aber man muss eben auch bedenken dass der Nutzen von Smartphones nicht für jeden ersichtlich sind.
Ich gehöre zu den wenigen Menschen die die meisten Funktionen eines Smartphones einfach nicht *brauchen*. Von daher läuft diese technische Entwicklung ziemlich an mir vorbei... ^^


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die alten Nokia-Teile waren grausig... viel zu schwer, kaum Funktionen, das Display zerkratzte sehr wohl oder ging kaputt, ist mir ein Rätsel wie man die Drecksteile glorifizieren kann.
> 
> Ich mag Steine, die gehen nicht gleich kaputt wenn sie runterfallen.


Also da muss das Teil schon extrem seltsam gefallen sein, damit das Display kaputt ging. Normalerweise warens Akku oder Tastatur, die früher oder später kaputt gingen und beides konnte man ersetzen. IdR hat man sich dann entweder ein neueres Handy gekauft, weils halt schick war ein neues zu haben oder weil irgendwann nach zig Jahren die Handy-Software spinnte und begann, sich selbst zu zerstören ^^. Ausserdem schwer waren die Dinger nicht wirklich. Ohne das jetzt gewogen zu haben würd ich sagen, dass so ein Handy nicht mal halb so schwer war wie ne normale Brieftasche. Und wenn Du die Teile mit nem Smartphone vergleichst, wirst Du schnell feststellen, dass sie einfach besser waren, für das, was sie können mussten:
Vergleich Altes Nokia:
- Bestmöglicher Empfang (wenn der Empfang schlecht war lags am Netz, nicht am Handy)
- Sprachqualität war super weil man eben bestmöglichen Empfang hatte
- SMS schreiben war extrem schnell dank der Tasten
- Akku hielt 4-7 Tage, im Glücksfall sogar bis zu 2 Wochen
- Man kaufte sich ein Handy, das 2-3 Jahre halten sollte und es hielt locker 4-8 Jahre

Vergleich beliebiges aktuelles Smartphone:
- Oft mieser Empfang, auch wenn das Netz eigentlich tollen Empfang zulassen würde
- Sprachqualität kann mies sein, da schlechter Empfang oder auch einfach nur weil die Hardware qualitativ minderwärtig ist
- SMS schreiben geht viel langsamer, auch wenn die Display-Tastatur noch so toll sein mag. An die "Tasten-Hardware" kommt kein Display ran (daher bevorzugt man ja auch normale Tastaturen bei PCs)
- Akku hält 1-2 Tage
- Man kauft sich ein Handy, das 2-3 Jahre halten sollte und es hält ein halbes bis 2 Jahre. Eigentlich würde man den Mist wegwerfen und nie mehr kaufen, wenn man keine 2-Jahres-Garantie hätte. Denn mal ehrlich, Elektronik die nach nem halben Jahr kaputt geht will doch kein Mensch.

Natürlich können Smartphones heute viel mehr als ein altes Nokia, drum kauft man sich so eins ja auch, wenn man sichs leisten kann (und will), aber man kann sagen was man will, im Direktvergleich siegt jedes alte Nokia über jedes neue Smartphone wenns um die Kernfunktionalität geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Glaub ich nehm mein altes Nokia wieder in Betrieb sollte mein Smartphone mal abrauchen


----------



## Kamsi (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein ganz altes ^^ leider gabs den akku dafür damals nicht mehr  aber war genauso gebaut wie nokia und stabil


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2012)

mal zum nachdenken.

mein iPhone akku hält locker 5-7 tage wenn ich nur sms schreibt.

sms schreiben geht mit der touchtastatur ganz sicher schneller als mit dem 10er block.

ob man nun all die apps braucht oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen...es ist nur schön die möglichkeit zu haben.


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> mal zum nachdenken.
> 
> mein iPhone akku hält locker 5-7 tage wenn ich nur sms schreibt.
> 
> ...


Welches iPhone hast Du denn? 5-7 Tage find ich sehr utopisch und mit der Touchtastatur schreibt man garantiert langsamer als mit dem 10er Block, alleine schon, weil die Tastatur technisch einfach langsam ist.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> mal zum nachdenken.
> 
> mein iPhone akku hält locker 5-7 tage wenn ich nur sms schreibt.



Jo wenn ich darüber nachdenke, fällt mir nur auf, wie paradox das klingt.

Ein iPhone ist ja explizit *nicht *nur fürs SMS schreiben gedacht, deswegen kauft es kein Mensch und dafür wurde es auch nicht entwickelt 
Das jetzt als Garant für lange Akkulaufzeit herzunehmen ist doch etwas unlogisch 

Ein Smartphone verbraucht eben immer mehr, eben *weil *es den ganzen anderen Schnickschnack hat.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

Vllt. sollte man datt in einen "Alt vs. Neu-Thread" ausgliedern... aber... ich hatte damals auch Nokia (so wie wir wohl fast alle) und war damit zufrieden, aber so gut wars nicht wie einem das jetzt vorkommt - es war auch nicht schlecht, man konnte telefonieren und sms schreiben, aber das wars dann auch schon.

Klar war datt schwer, sauschwer sogar... ein richtiger Knochen in der Tasche, die Tasten blieben oft hängen, das Display zerkratze bis zur Unleserlichkeit oder von innen wurde es einfach mal schwarz.

Hab nun ein Smartphone (Samsung irgendwas, kA), das Ding fällt mir genauso oft runter wie die alten Dinger damals, der Akku hält ne knappe Woche und der Organizer ist absolut spitze, ab und an mal googeln oder auf ne Karte gucken, mal ne Email schreiben mit der virtuellen Tastatur - weiss nicht, sehe da nicht wirklich einen Nachteil zu den alten Dingern - gut, der Preis mag ein Nachteil sein.

Wobei ich da eher an alte Schinken wie folgendes dachte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Unpraktisch sind die Dinger wirklich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (9. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Unpraktisch sind die Dinger wirklich...



Stell dir vor, du gerätst unverhofft in einen Strassenkravallzug (so mit fliegenden Steinen und so). 
Was hättest du lieber dabei?

Das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ein iPhone?

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (9. Januar 2012)

was wohl passieren würde wenn die wachen in skyrim ein nokia gegens knie bekommen hätten ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> [...]



Was für ein Vergleich, ich würd die Beine in die Hand nehmen!


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2012)

für mich persönlich geht es ungefähr 3mal schneller mit der touchtastatur. weil du eben bei teils buchstaben 3mal auf die selbe taste drücken musstest mit dem 10er block. klar gibts pros die damit schnell sind aber der rest ist mit touch schneller.

und was den akku angeht. beim iphone kann man so ziemlich jeden verbraucher ausstellen, so dass eigentlich nur der homescreen läuft. ausserdem kann man die display helligkeit von einem nuklearen glühen auf eine angenehme beleuchtung runterstellen.

mein akku hält 100%ig 5-7 tage wenn ich damit nur sms schreib.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Welches iPhone hast Du denn? 5-7 Tage find ich sehr utopisch und mit der Touchtastatur schreibt man garantiert langsamer als mit dem 10er Block, alleine schon, weil die Tastatur technisch einfach langsam ist.



Also ich habe nen iPhone 4 und bei normaler Benutzung - also einschließlich der Internetnutzung wenn ich in der Uni sitze lade ich es ca. alle 4 Tage, wenn ich damit nur SMS schreibe hält das also locker so lange.. Mit dem 10er Block ist man übrigens nicht schneller - den Screen auf die Seite drehen und mit der großen Tastatur + eingestelltes Autocorrect ist man wenn überhaupt gleich schnell aber sich nicht langsamer.
Das einzige was ich an meinen alten Nokias besser fand war wirklich die Stabilität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (9. Januar 2012)

Mag ja sein das ein Iphone genau so lang hält und man vieleicht schneller damit SMS schreiben könnte. Trotzdem kostet es mir zu viel, hat zuviel Schnickschnack denn ich nicht brauche und Leute auch nur der Meinung sind ihn zu brauchen, weil er halt da ist. Für mich war wichtig das es robust ist Wasserfest und die Standarfunktionen hat, da das Handy meine Lebensversicherung ist sollte ich mal irgendwo stürzen und hilfe benötigen.


----------



## skyline930 (9. Januar 2012)

Leute, keine Apfel-Diskussion hier. Hier fängts schon an nach Mod-Post und Close(-Drohung) zu stinken.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Eine extrahierung der Diskussion, wie Potpotom es vorgeschlagen hat, wäre sinnvoll ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Trotz Monatelanger Eingewöhnung, kann ich z.B. nicht so schnell SMS tippen wie damals mit Tasten.



Dann tippst du zu wenig damit. Ich erreiche mittlerweile auf dem iPhone gefühlt 60-70% der Tippgeschwindigkeit die ich auf einer normalen Tastatur am Mac erreiche. Und das ist ziemlich schnell bei mir  Mit dem iPad geht's nochmal flotter. Man muss sich nur eine Weile daran gewöhnen.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nokia ist IMO immer noch bester Hersteller^^[/font]




Bei Smartphones? Weit gefehlt. Das Lumia ist nett, zugegeben. Aber darauf muss Nokia jetzt aufbauen, sonst sind sie komplett weg vom Fenster im Smartphone-Geschäft


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die Beiträge aus dem "Bilder die Euch zum Lachen bringen" ausgegliedert, die sich nur noch mit dem Nokia Phänomen beschäftigen.


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich müsstest Du doch mit 85er Jahrgang die alten Nokia Handys noch kennen. Das Tolle an denen war eben, dass sie jahrelang hielten und vor allem auch fast alles aushielten. Die konnte man zig tausend mal fallen lassen, zT sogar aus hohen Höhen und sie liefen immernoch wunderbar. Mein erstes Nokia hielt 7 Jahre und das ist so oft auf den Boden gefallen, dass wohl der Boden grösseren Schaden davontrug als das Handy selbst. Ich kannte sogar Leute, die ihr Nokia in den Badehosen hatten und damit (aus Versehen) schwimmen gingen und es lief danach noch (wobei dies wohl auch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel war). Wenn bei nem Nokia-Handy mal was kaputt ging, dann wars der Akku und den konnte man überall recht günstig nachkaufen.


Doch freilich...alle meine Freunde hatten damals ein 3210, da war ich 14 (1998/1999), ich hatte aber ein Siemens S25.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War ein absolut geiles Handy und mindestens genauso robust wie das 3210...das hatte eh nur 2 Vorteile: Snake und wechselbare Klingeltöne...das konnte das Siemens nicht, war also nicht beliebt bei der Jugend. Als das 3210 dann in Rente ging kam das 3310, das war ja mindestens genauso populär. 

Aber warum? Was soll der Scheiß? Warum kommen auf einmal so total unlustige Fotos über 3310 Handys? Die meisten die die Bilder machen haben wahrscheinlich nicht mal eins gehabt. Oo Selten so ein schlechtes "Meme" gesehen...deswegen hab ich den Sinn auch ned ganz kapiert. Die waren robust, ja, aber deswegen gleich so ein Faß aufzumachen. Oo

EDIT: Könnte ein Mod den Post verschieben...hab ned gesehen das es da was neues gibt.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo wenn ich darüber nachdenke, fällt mir nur auf, wie paradox das klingt.
> 
> Ein iPhone ist ja explizit *nicht *nur fürs SMS schreiben gedacht, deswegen kauft es kein Mensch und dafür wurde es auch nicht entwickelt
> Das jetzt als Garant für lange Akkulaufzeit herzunehmen ist doch etwas unlogisch
> ...



Warum Paradox?
Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass die akku laufzeit der alten handys nicht wirklich begeisternd war/ist. als vergleich habe ich eben das iphone genommen, weil ich das eben habe.

klar sind smartphones nicht nur fürs sms schreiben da...aber wenn man sich auf das beschränkt was 3310 und co konnten, hält der akku auch massiv länger.
natürlich ist es je nach verwendeten spiel/app, auch locker möglich den akku innerhalb von knapp 2h komplett zu leeren (z.B. GTA 3).

das stimmt sicher...nur schon wegen der display grösse.

über den müll könnte man sowieso jahrelang diskutieren und würde nie einig. 
deshalb kann ja jeder kaufen was er haben will.


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Januar 2012)

Nokiahandys sind unzerstörbar, ich weiß des aus eigener erfahrung. Pfützen, Stürze aus dem 2. Stock, einmal ins Klo gefallen, als Schlagunterstützung benutzt, das Teil ist 7 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch. 

In der Smartphonesparte kann Nokia nicht mehr punkten. Besonders weil Win mobile ein scheiß BS ist (so seh ich das). Wenn man auf dem Lumia Android drauf macht würde es sich villeicht besser verkaufen...

Würde Nokia sich von Smartphones distanzieren und lieber spezifische"normale" Handys herstellen, könnten die damit wohl mehr Kohle machen. Seniorenhandys, unkaputtbar mit großen Tasten und großen, scharfauflösenden Bildschirm (vielleicht mit Klappmechianismus), SportlerHandys, wasserfest, stoßfest, schmutzabweisend, Handys für Handwerker, einfache Menüführung, schneler, guter empfang, ähnlich wie das sportlerhandy.

Viele können mit Smartphones nichts anfangen, oben genannte Gruppen zum Beispiel. Da könnte Nokia punkten. Und wenn man dann den ganzen quadcore und 1 GBram schnickschnack weglässt hält der Akku lang und man kann das Ding sehr günstig produzieren.


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2012)

Es gab mal sehr gute Business Handys von Nokia, sehr guter Empfang, spartanische Ausstattung, gutes Gehäuse und ewige Akkulaufzeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nokia 6310i


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2012)

Das hier war eins meiner ersten Handys .. daran erinner ich mich noch so genau, weil ich das damals beim Tanzen  verloren hatte (hatte des in der Hemd-Brusttasche) .. es flog mir im HOHEN Bogen davon, knallte auf dem Boden auf und wurde danach von keine Ahnung wie vielen Füßen durch den Saal gekickt. 
Als ich es wieder gefunden hatte war nur die Antenne ein wenig verbogen und es war aus. Ich dachte : Oh weia das ist hinüber. 
Aber es tat noch wunderbar seinen Dienst und ich konnte mir damit en Taxi rufen .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war ein Bosch GSM 509 Dual


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mir damals auch ein Siemens geholt, eig war mir das Teil damals nur deshalb lieber als Nokia, weil es blau geleuchtet hat 
Es hat einige Stürze überlebt und top funktioniert. 
Bei dem Thema "Alt vs. Neu" würde ich sagen, dass man natürlich immer betrachten muss, was man persönlich braucht und will.
Die neuen Handys, seien sie von Aplle, HTC, Samsung, etc haben einfach verdammt viele (Komfort)Funktionen. Klar, man kommt ohne sie aus, aber es ist schön sie nutzen zu können.

Aufgrund der empfindlicheren Technik sind die Smartphones wohl anfälliger für Fallschäden oder sowas, aber ich würde auch sagen, dass da ein anderer Faktor eine wichtige Rolle spielt:
Ein Smartphone kann auch einen Sturz überleben und es sind dann halt mal Kratzer auf der Rückseite. Aber gerade das ist ärgerlicher als bei den alten Teilen. 
Zumindest mir ging es damals so "Noch ein Kratzer? Naja egal." . Heute gehe ich vor allem behutsamer mit dem Handy um, weil es mir neben den Funktionen auch vom Design her zusagt.

Um wieder auf die Komfortfunktionen zurückzukommen:Zuhause habe ich DSL und einen großen Bildschirm, trotzdem ist es nett, egal wo ich bin (wenn der Empfang mitspielt) auf Informationen, Videos, Mails, etc. zugreifen zu können.
Ebenso ist mein PC aucht oftmals aus und ich habe nicht unbedingt Lust ihn starten zu müssen, weil ich was wissen will, wenn ich doch eh mit meinem Handy, das fast dauerhaft an ist, nachschauen kann.
Meine PSP oder NDS hab ich auch nicht immer und überall zum Spielen dabei, das Handy aber eben schon.

Wenn ich auf solche Funktionen wert lege ist Neu besser. 

Wenn ich aber auf solche Funktionen liebend gerne verzichten kann und eher auf etwas robusteres setzen will, bzw. auf etwas, wo es mir egal ist, ob es kaputt geht, dann ist Alt besser ;P

Alte Handys kann man aber zb auch prima für Konzerte, Festivals oder sonstige solche Sachen nutzen. Wenn es kaputt oder verloren geht: War eh nur das alte Teil


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum Paradox?



Hab ich doch erklärt... ? ^^

@EspCap

Sehr subjektiv mal wieder das ganze... ich empfinde es komplett anders als du. Ich dachte, es wäre klar, dass der schwammige Begriff "besser" in diesem Fall sowieso nur subjektiv gemeint sein kann. ^^


----------



## Lakor (9. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die alten Nokia-Teile waren grausig... viel zu schwer, kaum Funktionen, das Display zerkratzte sehr wohl oder ging kaputt, ist mir ein Rätsel wie man die Drecksteile glorifizieren kann.
> 
> Ich mag Steine, die gehen nicht gleich kaputt wenn sie runterfallen.



Aber das muss man sagen, sie waren praktisch unzerstörbar. Mein Vater hatte seins schon 3 Jahre (das ist ja heutzutage schon selten bei nem Handy) und dann hat er es in der Hosentasche getan und auf 60° mit Schleudern gewaschen. Diese dämliche Ding hat selbst das überstanden. Keine Ahnung was die damit gemacht haben, aber mit den Handys heutzutage wäre das definitiv nicht mehr möglich


----------

